# Too Much Pedal Travel



## spoker (Apr 16, 2016)

fixin up a light weight single speed to flip[gota feed the habit]pedals were rotating i and ahalf times between pedaling and braking,problem was hard and old grease,caused the clutch to shift positions slow,grease was old and sticky but also underneith the old grease was hardend grease,make sure u get your parts squeaky clean b4 tossing that hub!


----------



## rustjunkie (Apr 16, 2016)

@Cory shared a great tip:
Put a heat gun on the hub that's been sitting a while, should to loosen dried grease before overhaul too.


----------

